# Identify the plant?



## natureman (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks kinda like Hygrophila. Try to see if the newest leaves unfurl when they grow out. Maybe pic it on a better angle.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

It can be hygrophila if the undersides and slightly white or rotala if its green or an other color, but im not sure...


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't know what it is but it is not a rotala.



SusanTheSnail said:


> It can be hygrophila if the undersides and slightly white or rotala if its green or an other color, but im not sure...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

probably _Hygrophila polysperma_


----------

